
Kenya burial site shows community spirit of herders 5,000 years ago - a_w
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/aug/20/kenya-burial-site-shows-community-spirit-of-herders-5000-years-ago
======
RikNieu
> It is unclear what happened to the herder communities that built the pillars
> and cemetey. The use of the cemetery ended suddenly, but apparently in a
> deliberate and organised way. The herders made tens of thousands of trips to
> fill it up and cap it with stones.

This is reminiscent of Gobekli Tepe. It was also abruptly covered up with an
insane amount of manual effort. Wonder if that practice might be related.

